
We're launching a digital assets exchange and fundraising platform - scozky
Hey! We just launched the website for our first products - Instant buy and sell. We had a hack day yesterday and we&#x27;re getting ready to launch in a week. Check out the website at havene.io and leave your thoughts. Cheers!
======
olivermarks
regulated or unregulated?

~~~
scozky
There's currently no regulation for digital assets exchanges in Nigeria where
we're based from. Though, we have taken the necessary steps to be prepared
when regulation does come

